# Weed made it worse



## james0926 (Mar 7, 2015)

Has anyone ever smoked weed while arleady having dp/dr? I made the mistake of smoking a few hits yesterday bc I was in pain and couldn't eat and my dp/dr seems to be extremely strong today. Will it go back to the way it was before once the weed cleans out? I live in Cali and it was my second time smoking California weed. The first time was before I had dp/dr. I've herd if you smoke weed while having dp/dr then you will feel like shit for a week after. I'm ok with that I just want to make sure I didn't permanately make things worse. The weed didn't give me a panic attack or anything like that. It's just today I feel extremely slow and out of it. Will I return back to my previous dp/dr state of mind? I'm sure I feel like shit bc i smoked yesterday and haven't given it time to leave my system.


----------



## meltdowner (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah I smoked and I felt weird but it tapered off once I slept which is probably the best thing to do. You should notice some gradual change as the extremity of the dp starts to fade until it becomes the normal dp your accustomed to.

To be honest though since you didn't have a panic attack it might not be even related to dp since you say the weed makes you slow and feel out of it. It can do that to you normally its just you don't notice it because youre in a blissful state of mind. I mean did your heart rate at least go up? Then I would understand it to be dp related.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

Weed is a dissociative drug-dpd is a dissociative disorder, they never will mix well.


----------



## BrinksBeTrippin (Mar 26, 2015)

so ur pretty much high to begin with brah


----------



## james0926 (Mar 7, 2015)

It still hasn't gotten any better and I haven't touched weed since three days ago. I've tried everything. Distraction and have tried to control all anxiety and fear. Last night I woke up in the middle of the night and my head and whole body were fuzzy. I felt like I was dead. This morning I woke up with symptoms far worse then before. My memory is shit and I can't spell things correctly or type very well either. Not sure if this is normal.


----------



## Breanna (Apr 17, 2015)

I stopped smoking a year ago because I feel terrible when I do unless its a 100% indica (or majority) strand and then I only take one small hit. That sounds like a really intense response though. I would say I highly doubt it's a permanent response, that's impossible for the most part. Just try not to focus on it or freak yourself out because that will make it seem much worse than it is. See if you still feel weird after about a week or two and then go from there. Drinking a lot of water and exercising might help you get out of it.


----------

